# new split mold used today



## cg 2005 (Sep 8, 2013)

Today was the first melt using my latest mold.  This mold will cast a 2' x 1.75" rod and it is a split mold.







the exterior finish looks really good.  I use graphite for a mold release agent.  I see only one hairline crack about 4" from the top of the pour.  I find that these are usually surficial.  I will let the ingot cure for about 3 weeks before making the first cuts.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like it! Is it possible to use 6061 shavings, recast it and end up with the same quality aluminum?
Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## cg 2005 (Sep 8, 2013)

I tried using cuttings once. It is very difficult to get a decent melt with cuttings and cans, at least for me.  My pots hold 50 and 100 cubic inches of molten metal.  It would simply take too much time to keep loading the pot with cuttings.   I use floor drops for casting.

I doubt the melt equals the original in strength or composition.


----------

